# Any views on my new lean bulking diet?



## teflondon (Aug 24, 2011)

I'm around 174 lb and say 11% bf just now. Hoping to put a few lbs good weight on without really upping the bf.

How does this diet sound. This is for a usual training day, will lower carbs a bit for rest days.

Meal 1 : 50g oats + 250 ml milk, 3 whole eggs, 3 whites. 51 pro, 42 carb, 25 fat, 636 cals

Meal 2 + 3 : 200g chicken / fish + evoo, broccoli or sprouts. 44p, 10f, 290 cals

Meal 4 ( pre w/out) : as 3+4 with 200g sweet potato or 55g rice 44p, 10f, 40c, 470 cals

Post workout shake : 45g whey, 25g dextrose 45p, 25c, 320 cals

Post w meal ( half hour after shake) : as pre workout, but only 35g carbs and White rice.

Before bed : 300g cottage cheese - 30p, 15c, 210 cals

Should workout 300 protein, 157 carbs, 65 fats and 2413 cals roughly

Prob add another scoop. Of whey n tbsp natty peanut butter in.

Any help, changes or critique is welcomed as I'm pretty new to the nutrition side of things, want the bulk to be as clean / lean as possible. Just coming off of 8 weeks cut from 14 st to 12st 5.



.

Couple of progress pics so far


----------



## teflondon (Aug 24, 2011)

Anyone?


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

Looks good buddy, give a go and see how thing go after a few week. If no change then up the cals more

You sure there's 51g of protein in meal one with just oats,3 eggs, 3 whites and 250ml milk. You missed a shake of there?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

good start mate, like S3 says give it a whirl and see how your doing in 4 weeks !!!


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Yeah, looks good. What calories and macros were you cutting on?


----------



## teflondon (Aug 24, 2011)

s3_abv said:


> Looks good buddy, give a go and see how thing go after a few week. If no change then up the cals more
> 
> You sure there's 51g of protein in meal one with just oats,3 eggs, 3 whites and 250ml milk. You missed a shake of there?


Yeah sorry there is some whey in there and counting the protein of the milk too


----------



## teflondon (Aug 24, 2011)

2004mark said:


> Yeah, looks good. What calories and macros were you cutting on?


Kinda tapered it down as I went on mate, always between 270 and 310 protein, from 150 down to 60 carbs and around 60 g fats. Think the carbs were a bit too low at the end. Tapering the carbs down real low till Monday then starting the bulk. Hopefully see a good rebound gain. Got my tubs of muscle fuel anabolic to help with that


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

teflondon said:


> Kinda tapered it down as I went on mate, always between 270 and 310 protein, from 150 down to 60 carbs and around 60 g fats. Think the carbs were a bit too low at the end. Tapering the carbs down real low till Monday then starting the bulk. Hopefully see a good rebound gain. Got my tubs of muscle fuel anabolic to help with that


Cool... I only ask because I'm in the middle of a cut from just under 195lbs. Down to 180lbs now on about 250p, 70f, 120c (2100cals) on training days. Hopefully 4 more weeks and I can continue with growing again. I was previously bulking on 3200cals... going to keep it lower this time though.


----------



## teflondon (Aug 24, 2011)

Cool, I went from 40g carbs a meal to 80-100g for five meals plus a homemade massgain shake a day. Too big a jump and put a stone on in 2 month. Was far to big a jump in carbs. How's the cutting going?


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

teflondon said:


> Cool, I went from 40g carbs a meal to 80-100g for five meals plus a homemade massgain shake a day. Too big a jump and put a stone on in 2 month. Was far to big a jump in carbs. How's the cutting going?


Yeah not too bad thanks. Although weight has come off I'm not too happy with what I see in the mirror just yet. Chest is getting more vascular though so something must be working. Think I could have been done in another 2 weeks if I had kept the calories in check every day, but like I say still 4 weeks or so to go I reckon.

My problem when bulking was not seeing the scales going up, so I kept upping the cals. Just about managed to hold onto the remains of a 4 pack but I want to keep it more in check this time.


----------



## teflondon (Aug 24, 2011)

Aye. Think a could've done it quicker but had 4 heavy nites on the booze for weddings n bdays. Not going for a show tho so no time limit. Wat kinda cardio u doing bud? As u can c in the foto I lost anything that remotely resembled abs ha


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Cardio is mainly cross country mountain biking or jogging. I generally to do 45-60 minutes a couple of times a week. Getting outside is the only way I can motivate myself to do it, as my gym as it's 99% male so makes running on a treadmill boring as sin lol


----------



## teflondon (Aug 24, 2011)

Instead of going lower cals try doing 30 mins steady state on the treadmill after the weights. Chuck on ur iPod and think of the abs / shape u gonna be in soon for motivation. Steady state works a treat.


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

Well done for doing that in 8 weeks mate, looking good! Did u lose much strength?


----------



## teflondon (Aug 24, 2011)

need2bodybuild said:


> Well done for doing that in 8 weeks mate, looking good! Did u lose much strength?


Cheers, didn't lose too much, still dieting till Monday and got a personal best on db shoulder press. Can still do 45kg db's for 3-4 reps incline chest and could only do a few at 50 at my best. Was really paranoid bout losing muscle and thinking I was tiny but suppose that's all part of cutting.


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

teflondon said:


> Cheers, didn't lose too much, still dieting till Monday and got a personal best on db shoulder press. Can still do 45kg db's for 3-4 reps incline chest and could only do a few at 50 at my best. Was really paranoid bout losing muscle and thinking I was tiny but suppose that's all part of cutting.


Nice one mate! I'm doing a 9 week cut atm and started off with around your bf level when you started. I'm beggining to think i need to go lower on the cals because i have 4 weeks left and don't think i'll have enough time, losing around a pound a week atm..

You must have lost on average around 2.6lbs a week if it only took you 8 weeks!

If i did that i would lose muscle for sure.

Good going mate!


----------



## teflondon (Aug 24, 2011)

Think I carried a gd bit if water cos I was eating a 5hit load of carbs trying to bulk, I don't put size on easy and put on a stone in around 8 - 10 wks. Lost a good bit pretty quick then it evened out. For a couple of weeks I was up at 40 then 50 mins cardio a day but decided that was too much. How much cardio u doing?


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

teflondon said:


> Think I carried a gd bit if water cos I was eating a 5hit load of carbs trying to bulk, I don't put size on easy and put on a stone in around 8 - 10 wks. Lost a good bit pretty quick then it evened out. For a couple of weeks I was up at 40 then 50 mins cardio a day but decided that was too much. How much cardio u doing?


Ahh fair enough, you've reminded me i probably have lost a bit more than i think because i'm holding some water atm with the yohimbine hcl and creatine.

I'm doing 20mins steady state (heart rate 130-140) after each weight session except legs (so 3x20 mins) and 2x45 mins steady state on saturday and sunday. Eating just below 2800kcals daily, with a refeed once a week.


----------



## teflondon (Aug 24, 2011)

I was always 2200 cals at the most towards The end. Was prob too low and the metabolism slowed so had a cheat day with bout 6000-8000 cals. Felt so good but felt real guilty for days after it


----------

